# Buying Vintage Omega on Ebay



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

I've been researching Vintage Omegas for some time now. Its what brought me to this great forum in the first place.I'm looking for a stainless steel Seamaster from the 60's but would consider other models/eras. I started initially checking out EBay and found £300ish was the going price. Then I got scared about getting a bitsa or a fake. I then went down the Dealer avenue. Prices here start from £700ish for a nice dress watch to £1200/1800+ for Seamasters? Seems a big premium for peace of mind and a short warranty. Im sure these same watches will be sourced from Ebay too.So,my question. Can a good deal be had on Ebay if you educate yourself regards what a Omega movement looks like? Obviously if I bought a running watch it would be wise to have it serviced. What sort of cost would that be from a small independent watchmaker be,ballpark? I'm looking for simple centre second,no date version so basic but beautiful. Cheers


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I got my eldest son a 1954 sea master for his 40th a few years back,iirc I paid £500.00 from a small independent watcmaker.Like you I was worried about getting a Frankenstein piece.Eight years later it's still going strong ,but I have advised getting a service to keep things on track,good luck with your search.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

It is a complete minefield. I would say that about 80% of the stuff on ebay is either a Franken, redial or junk or all 3. The % is lower from dealers but they too often try to pass off redials and bitsa watches as original. Part of the problem is the profusion of models, meaning that it is tough to become and expert on all. You say you are looking at a steel 1960s Seamaster. I would estimate that there are over 50 models which fit that description, all different. By all means post some pics if you want feedback but it is not a straight forward process finding a straight watch at a reasonable price. Or indeed any price.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

Badman67 said:


> I've been researching Vintage Omegas for some time now. Its what brought me to this great forum in the first place.I'm looking for a stainless steel Seamaster from the 60's but would consider other models/eras. I started initially checking out EBay and found £300ish was the going price. Then I got scared about getting a bitsa or a fake. I then went down the Dealer avenue. Prices here start from £700ish for a nice dress watch to £1200/1800+ for Seamasters? Seems a big premium for peace of mind and a short warranty. Im sure these same watches will be sourced from Ebay too.So,my question. Can a good deal be had on Ebay if you educate yourself regards what a Omega movement looks like? Obviously if I bought a running watch it would be wise to have it serviced. What sort of cost would that be from a small independent watchmaker be,ballpark? I'm looking for simple centre second,no date version so basic but beautiful. Cheers


 

Steve.


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

NOTSHARP said:


> Ok so this is ringing alarm bells ha. Thanks for replies. What's an acceptable amount to pay for a nice Omega from a dealer. Any recommendations for independent Dealers? Must say my other passion is guitars and I was once offered a totally fake Gibson Les Paul Standard in a guitar shop so I'm still scared. I know guitars inside out. Gave the guy a list of things wrong ending in 'it doesnt even smell right!"Not so much knowledgw with vintage watches. So trutworthy recommendations welcome. Parkers seen ok? Thanks


 I


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

No more advice? Any imfo appreciated


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

i would get a book on Omega watches and movements, which can be a good source of information

For watch servicing, a basic non auto i would say around £80 - £100 mark to aim for

All the best in your hunt


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Badman67 decide on the specific model you want and stick to it. Research dealers with a solid reputation, which includes after sales. I spent years looking for a Constellation, and was presented with junk. Finally one appeared at auction as part of a deceased persons estate, completely original. So keep an eye on the auction rooms in your area, you never know. Good luck.


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks chaps. Imfo appreciated greatly.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

I've been eyeing up vintage Geneves for about 2 years, and I can honestly say despite having read all I can, and researched like a mofo... I'm still none the wiser! I've basically decided to avoid them for now until I feel like I've got any idea what I'm even looking at!

Not helpful, obviously, but that is the sad story of my search for a cheap vintage omega :biggrin:


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

ry ry said:


> I've been eyeing up vintage Geneves for about 2 years, and I can honestly say despite having read all I can, and researched like a mofo... I'm still none the wiser! I've basically decided to avoid them for now until I feel like I've got any idea what I'm even looking at!
> 
> Not helpful, obviously, but that is the sad story of my search for a cheap vintage omega :biggrin:


 I've been looking at Parkers Jewellery website. They have a good selection of Omegas and other vintage watches. Wondering if this is the way to go? Just seems mad when you see them on eBay going for £300ish, and then on dealer sites for £700-£1200+  TheThey all look decent and have been checked by their watchmaker. Big premium though,but maybe worth it?


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Badman67 said:


> I've been looking at Parkers Jewellery website. They have a good selection of Omegas and other vintage watches. Wondering if this is the way to go? Just seems mad when you see them on eBay going for £300ish, and then on dealer sites for £700-£1200+  TheThey all look decent and have been checked by their watchmaker. Big premium though,but maybe worth it?


 For peace of mind and warranty then yes, if you dont know your Omega watches then yes again. You may think £700 is a big mark up but you could be paying almost double that trying to find a decent one with trial and error. I would always say the best way to get into vintage watches is start small. There are tons of vintage Rotary, Avia, Sekonda etc watches on the market not to mention Russian ones you can try out and the worst that can happen is you are out of a few quid. It will give you and idea of what you like and what you are looking for. Read through the online watch forums especially the vintage sections of owners watches and see what to look for. Check out the Omega forum as well. You may think that £300 is a good price but it will still need to be serviced which will add on anything from £100 - £300 on top of that though I doubt that many dealers watches have been serviced and "looked at by our watchmaker" may simply mean "Checked serial number to see if its fake, checked movement to see if fake"

Prices are going up for vintage Omega watches by the way especially a good quality one.

By the way, if you ever happen to pop over to Switzerland there are tons of them for sale in the markets.


----------

